# Canon MX870 print head



## oldswab (Jan 9, 2013)

Want to remove and clean the print head on my Canon MX870 printer. Have ordered a cleaning kit but it won't arrive for a week or so. In the meantime can I try using lighter fluid or the cleaning solution that came with my cartridge refill kitas long as I use cotton swabs and stay away from the contacts on the print head? Thanks.
Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Alcohol, electronic contact cleaner, or the printer cleaning solution should all work. Most are alcohol based, so it won't matter if it gets on the contacts as it will evaporate.


----------



## oldswab (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks, I tried alcohol and it seemed to work fine. Appreciate your suggestion.


----------

